# How many partitions and why?



## Medhatshaun (Jan 2, 2021)

I’m in the process of getting into the game and designing a loft. How many partitions do I need? 2? One for cocks one for hens? Or three, one for old birds, one for young, one for breeders? Can someone please explain this to me.
Much appreciation.


----------



## OmerJahangir (Apr 7, 2021)

You should have 4 partitions.
1- Young Male
2- Young Female
3- Breeder Pairs
4- Chicks (after they are separated from parents)


----------

